# World City Rebus #24



## debodun (Jul 24, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2021)

bump


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2021)

*Chernobyl*


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2021)

That is correct, Pink Biz.


----------

